
Bitcoin block reward is halving in less than 2 hours - csomar
http://www.bitcoinblockhalf.com
======
csomar
The halving (second) is now complete. The first block with half the reward
(12.5) has been mined. You can see it here:
[https://blockchain.info/block/000000000000000002cce816c0ab2c...](https://blockchain.info/block/000000000000000002cce816c0ab2c5c269cb081896b7dcb34b8422d6b74ffa1)

------
thesumofall
The site says that 75% of all bitcoins have already been mined. I understand
that it will become more and more difficult ensuring that the amount of money
will continue to increase. However, I remember that I once read that bitcoins
can only be split into so many "pieces" which wouldn't be enough to provide a
sufficient amount of money for the economy to function. Does anyone know more?

Edit: found the answer: The protocol allows to create new, smaller units.
[http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/122/will-we-
ever-...](http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/122/will-we-ever-need-
smaller-amounts-of-bitcoin-than-a-satoshi)

~~~
danielmo
A single bitcoin can be split infinitely -- it's just a matter of adjusting
the number of decimal points. Currently, a satoshi amounts to a millionth of a
Bitcoin. If a Satoshi becomes more valuable, there may be more decimal points
added.

~~~
overcast
Is this statement correct? What's the point of a limited number of coins, if
they can be split infinitely? That's no different than the government printing
money.

~~~
azeirah
Is that so? It sound more analogous to adding a 1/2th penny

~~~
ISL
By a similar argument, the world's supply of gold is almost infinitely
subdivideable, but still finite.

------
acjohnson55
Does this mean that the incentive to mine has now decreased? Or perhaps that
transaction fees will increase to preserve the existing incentive?

